# java.io.NotSerializableException: java bei RMI



## OKShaitan (25. August 2004)

Folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling return; nested exception is: 
	java.io.WriteAbortedException: writing aborted; java.io.NotSerializableException: java.util.logging.Logger


bekomme ich, wenn ich meinen selbstgeschriebenen logger (weil mehrere Client-Server-Anwendungen sich in einer Logger-Datei verewigen sollen) 
, der auf den normalen JavaLogger zurückgreift. Dieses package ist als RMI implementiert.  Bis zum roten komme ich. Die Klassen, die darunter liegen, tun ihre Arbeit. Die Methode getLoggerForModule gibt auch einen CoyoteLogger wieder zurück.

Es kann jetzt also nur noch ein Fehler im Interface sein, was aber kaum möglich ist, da dort ja nur die Methode (CoyoteLogger getLoggerForModule(String name) throws RemoteException bekannt gemacht wird.

Aber der CoyoteLogger kommt über das Interface nicht im Server an. Woran kann es liegen? Hab schon überall Serializable hinzugefügt, aber das scheint es auch nicht zu sein.

//Verbinden mit dem LoggingServer
LoggingInterface log = (LoggingInterface) Naming.lookup(url +"logging");
System.out.println ("Verbunden mit LoggingServer");
log.init(LogFile);
System.out.println ("LogBook initialisiert");

CoyoteLogger logger = log.getLoggerForModule("workflowServer"); 
System.out.println ("loggingStart");
logger.info("Der LoggingServer ist erfolgreich gestartet", simTime, null);	

Bin für jeden auch noch so kleinen Tipp dankbar. Ich hoffe, ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## OKShaitan (25. August 2004)

Hat sich erledigt.

Habe überall das interface Serialazable eingefügt und auch  etwas den Code umgestellt (Reihenfolge) und dann lief es 

Aber noch bin ich nicht fertig . . .


----------

